# Looking for a new mod



## Zakariyya (28/6/17)

Hi I'm looking for a new mod and just wanted to know which is the best nod between an iJoy Captain pd270 200w, Evic Primo 200w, Smoant Battlestar 200w, Eleaf iStick 200w, or a pico dual 200w?


----------



## Roodt (28/6/17)

Morning @Zakariyya 

I have no experience with any of the mods mentioned. I did however go through many a mod and tank when i first started vaping, all based on hype and popular opinion. The one thing i have learned = it's all subjective. 

What i may like and rave about, you might hate. This is true for e-liquid as well as any other vape related gear.

I would suggest you head down to your nearest vape store, have a chat to the people there, hold and feel what fits your hand best, see what appeals to you aesthetically and just get that...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

